# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Testosterone Boosters

## wrh

Assuming that as testosterone stimulators HCG , Clomid, Proviron , Cyclofenil , and GHB rate 10, 8, 8, 7, and 2 out of 10, respectively, how would the following supplements rate as testosterone boosters? Thanks for any input you might have.

Ingredients:
Tribulus Terrestris
ZMA
NO (Nitric Oxide)
Eurycoma Longifolia/Tongkat Ali
Avena Sativa
7-Keto DHEA
Flaxseed Oil
Bioperine
L-Arginine
L-Leucine
L-Isoleucine
L-Valine
L-Ornithine
Pygeum
6-OXO
Grapeseed
Kudzu
Beta Sitosterol
Catuaba
5,7-Dihydroxyflavone
Gynostemma
Chrysin
Acetyl-L-Carnitine
L-Carnitine
Milk Thistle
5-Methyl-7 Methoxyisoflavone
7-Isopropoxyisoflavone
20-Hydroxyecdysone
Clary Sage
DIM
Schizandra
Cnidium Monnieri
Dodder Seel
3,6,17-androstenetrione
Gingko Biloba

Brands:
Sopharma Tribestan
Dermasize
Higher Power HCG Transdermal
Biotest Tribex
Instone Forza-T
IMPACT Nutrition Dynadrol
Universal M-Stak
Universal Animal Stak 2
Universal IsoStak
Universal N1-T
Cytodyne Methoxy-Pro
Optimum ZMA
Cytodyne Z-Mass-PM
Optimum Tribulus 625
Nutrex Vitrix
Metabolic Diet TestoBoost
Dymatize Meth-X
John Scotts Nitro Nitro Test
Extreme Labs Natural Test-Depot
MHP T-Bomb II
BSN Axis-HT
Gaspari Nutrition Novedex XT
IronMagLabs Anabolic -Matrix RX
Higher Power M1T2
NOW Tribulus
MuscleTech T-Tech
S.A.N. Endotest Pro
iSatori Isa-Test
NxCare Mass Cycle
NxCare Nitro T3
Fizogen Off Cycle

----------


## Bryan2

list as follows

5
4
0
7
2
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
6
0
0
1
0
0
0
2
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
1
0
0
0
9
0

Im not going to get into the product brands

but in the order you listed here are the numbers from the scale you posted above

----------


## wrh

> Im not going to get into the product brands
> 
> but in the order you listed here are the numbers from the scale you posted above


Thanks; the ratings seem pretty accurate. Any recommended brands that you could PM to me? If not, don't worry about it.

----------


## Testostack

are ya sure about 3,6,17-androstenetrione? :Hmmmm:

----------


## wrh

How many mg of substance would there need to be for the product to be effective; maybe I can rule out some products this way.

----------


## Bryan2

> are ya sure about 3,6,17-androstenetrione?




yes any AI will be slightly stonger at raising test levels than even a SERM like clomid and nolva

----------


## SonnySchwarzenegger

I was checking the list out, so the 9 was given to the NxCare Nitro T3? If not which item was given a 9? Is BSN Axis-HT and Nutrex Vitrix really that bad?

----------


## Leader05

good question

----------


## kuad

huh? :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## kobiack

> Im not going to get into the product brands
> 
> but in the order you listed here are the numbers from the scale you posted above


you have to read the fine print...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

www.myogenx.com

----------


## will_work

BSN Axis-HT did nothing for me

----------


## SlimJoe

Stay away from the,

----------


## Big Digger

Well, I have some Tribulus and ZMA on the way along with some other things, but the only problem is I won't really know if they work by themselves. Like most people, I'm going to be taking supplements and eating better so unless you only do one thing at a time, you won't know if one works individually or as part of the whole.

----------


## Meester

According to the list in he rated the chemicals and not the brands. Excel will crack the code easy enough.

----------


## Meester

Maybe it is because I don't have enough posts but I can't find anything. When I search on DIM, #30 on the list I get zero results. At the least I should find this thread.

----------


## testomax

IMO tribulus,zma,arginine,Gingko Biloba,avena sativa are the best natural and safe test boosters that i have taken

----------


## bearbeaver

Has anyone tryed the Test 600?

----------


## dec11

> Has anyone tryed the Test 600?


man make a thread instead of bumping the old crap

----------


## Brohim

for realz this thread is from 2005!

----------


## ThirstyJ

Personally ZMA, Axis-HT and Tribulus didn't do anything for me. My advice would be to spend your money more wisely.

----------


## Van Suka

I'm on my 3rd cycle of this Testboost and it is simply amazing:

50 mg Zinc
2g x 2 times/day Tribulus
400mg Tongkat Ali
1g x 3 times/day Acetyl-L-Carnitine

Take the Trib, Tongkat Ali, Zinc & Acetyl-L-Carnitine 30-60 mins before workout

Take 2nd dose Acetyl-L-Carnitine immediately after workout

Take 2nd dose Tribulus 6-8 hours after 1st dose

Consume last dose Acetyl-L-Carnitine before bed

On non workout days, take first doses in morning.

Do this cycle for 4-8 weeks then cycle off for 4 weeks, while taking 1g Milk Thistle Extract for liver function.

----------


## tigerspawn

Boosters work but not as well as companies state that they do. Here’s a simple experiment: If you take a small amount of testosterone will your testosterone levels go up slightly for a short time? Yes. Will your muscle mass increase and or your strength increase? No. Anyone who knows the first thing about taking T knows there’s a threshold dose at which one experiences changes in body composition and or strength.

----------


## vinnyunc13

Try test400 blend I gained 20 on it

----------


## tigerspawn

Test 400 blend is a PH not a test booster.
"Prohormones in the nitty gritty ugly truth are anabolic steriods in various forms, mostly crude variances of other well known anabolics. They are usually analogs (close to or a step or two away from) the most well known anabolics such as winstrol , trenbolene, anadrol , dianabol , turnibol, anavar , etc. Some from this list were used in the past, but were thrown out because of their harsh side effects. Some are new methylated versions derived and transformed and aren’t classifed by law, yet. The bottom line is prohormones are various types of TESTOSTERONE ."
Prohormone Basics

----------


## cj111

Companies market a test booster with a picture of a dude on the front who is on actual test, its complete bullshit IMO.

I used them when I was younger, which was stupid, shoulda spent money on food.

----------


## crazy mike

Remember my age 61. Now after years off recently as some know, I got clean and off my a$$. So I got some dumbbells and started in my office. I got some X Test 180 of something like that. It was one of those extracts they all use. (I'm not going to look it up). Any way I of Couse took a little more then they say, but I got some effect . I did get just a touch of energy, but that could have been the placebo effect. But my libido that was dormant came alive. Not like real Test. But I did think that it was doing something , how much, well not much. Remember I hadn't touched aas for 25 yrs. I could have also had the effects from the fact that I was clean n sober and my body was clean of Test. 
In conclusion I say they have some merit but not enough for that kind of money. ...crazy mike


Oh, the next month I had my Test level checked before my cycle and it was 619, ha!

----------

